# First High School game for my daughter tonight.   Excited to see it.  Interesting journey to get there.



## socalkdg (Apr 6, 2021)

First High School soccer game for my daughter tonight.   Excited to see it.  Interesting journey to get there.

My daughter is a sophomore,  played Varsity Basketball her Freshman year.   Planned to play soccer this year in the fall instead of basketball, but covid screwed everything up.   Club soccer has been going well, keeper training has been great.   Four of our girls go to the same school and they all chose to do track while continuing to play club soccer and have been getting ready for their first track meet.  My daughter is running the 100 and 200.

Being a small school,  all the sports programs have been impacted.   Basketball, soccer and track only have a varsity program this year.  Last week the soccer team got beat really badly. I mean really bad.   The team only has 13 players, some of whom should be playing on a Frosh/Soph or JV team.  They are trying their best, but are outmanned.   The coach and AD approach our club coach (he helped out last year with the High School team) and ask if our girls are willing to just play in the soccer games while continuing with track.  No need for practice.  Play when they can.  Double letter in both Track and Soccer.  Track will have a modified practice during the week for the girls, and track meets and soccer games are on different days. The four girls talked with each other and decided it was all or nothing.   So tonight they all play and start for the soccer team. 

Excited but a bit worried.   I don't care if we lose every game,  I just pray for no injuries.  Wish us luck.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 6, 2021)

Both my Freshman and Sophomore DD’s will get to share the field playing Varsity today.  This will be the first ever meaningful game they’ve shared the field.

Also hoping for no injuries!

Good luck to your DD @socalkdg


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 6, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Both my Freshman and Sophomore DD’s will get to share the field playing Varsity today.  This will be the first ever meaningful game they’ve shared the field.
> 
> Also hoping for no injuries!
> 
> Good luck to your DD @socalkdg


Isn't this the best feeling to watch both of them playing together on the same team?


----------



## MamaBear5 (Apr 6, 2021)

What high schools? My girl plays her second game tonight after the sit out period due to changing schools. Shortened high school season but not a shortened sit out period so its exciting to see her finally taking the field.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 6, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> First High School soccer game for my daughter tonight.   Excited to see it.  Interesting journey to get there.
> 
> My daughter is a sophomore,  played Varsity Basketball her Freshman year.   Planned to play soccer this year in the fall instead of basketball, but covid screwed everything up.   Club soccer has been going well, keeper training has been great.   Four of our girls go to the same school and they all chose to do track while continuing to play club soccer and have been getting ready for their first track meet.  My daughter is running the 100 and 200.
> 
> ...


My oldest got banged up last Thursday and will be out for the next 2 weeks from High School practice / games as a precaution and to focus on her showcase in Florida coming up. Initially the way she went down in pain, thought it was the knee but ended up being a sprained ankle that has healed well and all imaging came back negative for breaks and tears. Plenty of ice, meds, and stretching.

She has balanced and rotated days off as best she could but the HS play really is a wild card with the different levels of play / skill. Too often the great equalizer of muscle and foul play come into the picture and kids can get hurt.

Best of luck to your DD, it's definitely fun to watch them play.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 6, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Both my Freshman and Sophomore DD’s will get to share the field playing Varsity today.  This will be the first ever meaningful game they’ve shared the field.
> 
> Also hoping for no injuries!
> 
> Good luck to your DD @socalkdg


"Shake n Bake" best of luck to the girls, they both lining up together up top? Maybe some friendly competition against each other?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 6, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Isn't this the best feeling to watch both of them playing together on the same team?


Unfortunately the game is at 3pm about 45 min from my office so sadly I won’t get the chance to mask in the moment.  But it still feels good just knowing it’s gonna happen.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 6, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> "Shake n Bake" best of luck to the girls, they both lining up together up top? Maybe some friendly competition against each other?


Yah....oldest will be at Striker, youngest in the wing and/or subbing in for one another at Striker.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 6, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> My oldest got banged up last Thursday and will be out for the next 2 weeks from High School practice / games as a precaution and to focus on her showcase in Florida coming up. Initially the way she went down in pain, thought it was the knee but ended up being a sprained ankle that has healed well and all imaging came back negative for breaks and tears. Plenty of ice, meds, and stretching.
> 
> She has balanced and rotated days off as best she could but the HS play really is a wild card with the different levels of play / skill. Too often the great equalizer of muscle and foul play come into the picture and kids can get hurt.
> 
> Best of luck to your DD, it's definitely fun to watch them play.


Sorry to hear that!  Get well soon!!


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 6, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Unfortunately the game is at 3pm about 45 min from my office so sadly I won’t get the chance to mask in the moment.  But it still feels good just knowing it’s gonna happen.


I don't know if your school have it but around OC bunch of schools have games live and you can watch it on NFHS network.


----------



## outside! (Apr 6, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Unfortunately the game is at 3pm about 45 min from my office so sadly I won’t get the chance to mask in the moment.  But it still feels good just knowing it’s gonna happen.


I could write you a note, or better yet, let me speak to your boss.


----------



## outside! (Apr 6, 2021)

outside! said:


> I could write you a note, or better yet, let me speak to your boss.


In all seriousness, we used to have a saying back when I was a rocket scientist, "It's just a fucking rocket."

Find an appointment or a supplier you need to visit that happens to be near the game or come back and work late.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 6, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> I don't know if your school have it but around OC bunch of schools have games live and you can watch it on NFHS network.


Up here in the SouthBay I haven’t found a school that broadcasts.  I’m thinking if I can stop posting here and get this pricing project done, I may be able to get there. 

Until tomorrow!


----------



## Glitterhater (Apr 6, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Unfortunately the game is at 3pm about 45 min from my office so sadly I won’t get the chance to mask in the moment.  But it still feels good just knowing it’s gonna happen.


Ah man! I almost feel like this is a "PTO worthy" moment  (JK, I know time off isn't easy for everyone!)


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 6, 2021)

Leaving at 2:15 from work to get my daughter at 3:15, get her to the school by 3:40,  get her a uniform (really hoping the keeper shirt isn't a tent on her) all in time for the 4:45 start.

Injury free to all the players playing the next few weeks.


----------



## Chalklines (Apr 6, 2021)

Prepare for lots of injuries and a lower level of competition across the board for every sport.


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 6, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> Prepare for lots of injuries and a lower level of competition across the board for every sport.


Thanks Captain Obvious for spoiling the moment


----------



## forksnbolts (Apr 6, 2021)

Season starts for my son today. All season games have 4:00pm kick-off, all preseason was under the lights 6:30pm kick offs. I wish they were all later.


----------



## Giesbock (Apr 6, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> Prepare for lots of injuries and a lower level of competition across the board for every sport.


I’m definitely in this camp re. HS soccer.  . But I hope everyone has a blast cheering and then basking in relief after the game that there were no injuries!


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 6, 2021)

Relief.  No injuries.  No yellow cards.   2-0 win.   Her first High School clean sheet.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Apr 7, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> Prepare for lots of injuries and a lower level of competition across the board for every sport.


My kid's team experience (so far) has been cramps and light sprains but no real injuries (yet, and knock on wood).  Competition level has increased in most of our games; all of the DA girls from the local DA clubs are now playing HS soccer - teams are stacked.   DD's team picked up 3 players who were not able to play last year due to DA rules.  All of the local high schools have added girls that were unable to play last year.  

On a different note, after starting and playing every varsity game last year as a freshman, except senior night, new coach told her she needed to prove herself and earn playing time.  DD was the player of the game on Monday and I think the coach has started come around.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Apr 8, 2021)

my kid loves playing for her high school- mostly she wants to play with her friends and club ball has kind of lost that spirit for her.  stay healthy, enjoy it.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Apr 8, 2021)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> my kid loves playing for her high school- mostly she wants to play with her friends and club ball has kind of lost that spirit for her.  stay healthy, enjoy it.


My daughter was able to play her first high school game the other night (Dumb DA rule) as a junior. Had heard all sorts of things to the negative about HS play. She had a blast!!! Didn't hurt that her team was vastly better than the other, but just to be out there having fun with a sport she loves. No expectations, no recruiting pressure, others that just love playing the game!


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Apr 8, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> She had a blast!!! Didn't hurt that her team was vastly better than the other, but just to be out there having fun with a sport she loves. No expectations, no recruiting pressure, others that just love playing the game!


that's awesome. How it should be. I mean these are memories these kids are going to have forever.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 8, 2021)

Last game was a trip down memory lane for my wife and I.

Youngest is a GK and has a few games under her belt this season and this last game really had her on her toes with some weight on her shoulders. She kept it close in a game that the girls were outmatched in. Lost 2-1 in what should have been a win by 4+ goals by the other side. As she no longer plays club or trains exclusively with a GK trainer in over a year, certain aspects of her game aren't at her peak in terms of speed, but it's so amazing to see those instincts and fundamentals come into play like riding a bike. Given the "rust" we knew she'd have, she was still at least at 80% of her game and did some things we didn't think she would be able to do this quickly again.

I'd be more inclined to buy into her current club volleyball adventures if they allowed her to take out another player in a 1 vs 1 situation!


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 8, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> My daughter was able to play her first high school game the other night (Dumb DA rule) as a junior. Had heard all sorts of things to the negative about HS play. She had a blast!!! Didn't hurt that her team was vastly better than the other, but just to be out there having fun with a sport she loves. No expectations, no recruiting pressure, others that just love playing the game!


To this point, there is a lot more positives than negatives in HS soccer. Unfortunately most of negativity comes from club coaches who think otherwise.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 8, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> My daughter was able to play her first high school game the other night (Dumb DA rule) as a junior. Had heard all sorts of things to the negative about HS play. She had a blast!!! Didn't hurt that her team was vastly better than the other, but just to be out there having fun with a sport she loves. No expectations, no recruiting pressure, others that just love playing the game!


That's awesome, my oldest DD was in a similar boat after missing her freshman season while in DA. It's good for them to have this experience in a similar but different setting from club.


----------



## oh canada (Apr 8, 2021)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Competition level has increased in most of our games; all of the DA girls from the local DA clubs are now playing HS soccer - teams are stacked.


Totally agree with the above statement.  As a parent who has watched high school soccer (boys n girls) past few years, I can definitely attest that the playing level is MUCH better this year.  I think every game I've seen so far has been a good mix of possession and direct.  Very little kickball.  Fouling and cards, minimal.  Every kid I hear about LOVES playing for their school, especially the girls.


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 9, 2021)

Tonight it is interclub team competition.   My daughter and 3 of her club teammates face off against rival High School with 3 club players.   Our coach said he didn't know what side to sit on.  Should be fun.   

Anyone ever use NFHS to watch streamed games?


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 9, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> Tonight it is interclub team competition.   My daughter and 3 of her club teammates face off against rival High School with 3 club players.   Our coach said he didn't know what side to sit on.  Should be fun.
> 
> Anyone ever use NFHS to watch streamed games?


club players playing each other for bragging rights - another great thing about HS soccer


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 9, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> Tonight it is interclub team competition.   My daughter and 3 of her club teammates face off against rival High School with 3 club players.   Our coach said he didn't know what side to sit on.  Should be fun.
> 
> Anyone ever use NFHS to watch streamed games?


Does you coach have family members on one of the teams? Curious how spectators admissions work for your school?

Just about every game our son plays there are either club players he knows on the opposing teams or his current or Former teammates playing against. They generally take pictures with after the game so it's nice to catch up. 

  Sometimes his former or current mates with stick up for him with other players or parents and tell them to chill or tone it down since he's just playing his usually game and it's not personal.


----------



## GeekKid (Apr 9, 2021)

My DD just finished her High School season, we live in Texas.  This was her first year.  She was a DA player her freshman year.  The experience for her was night and day.  She loves the High School experience, made friendships with girls she would never have approached and her coach is encouraging and enthusiastic.  All those rumors swirling around from her club team about High School soccer never really came to fruition, just the opposite actually.  Enjoy the season, it goes fast!


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 9, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Does you coach have family members on one of the teams? Curious how spectators admissions work for your school?
> 
> Just about every game our son plays there are either club players he knows on the opposing teams or his current or Former teammates playing against. They generally take pictures with after the game so it's nice to catch up.
> 
> Sometimes his former or current mates with stick up for him with other players or parents and tell them to chill or tone it down since he's just playing his usually game and it's not personal.


Head coach no daughter on either team.  Told my daughter to have a clean sheet then told two girls on the other team to score a goal.  Not sure what side he will sit on.

4 fans per each player.   They were really lax first game.   We had about 40 spectators and road team had about 15.   We plan on getting all the girls together for a group photo.   They all play club game on Sunday.


----------



## Lodan36 (Apr 9, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> Tonight it is interclub team competition.   My daughter and 3 of her club teammates face off against rival High School with 3 club players.   Our coach said he didn't know what side to sit on.  Should be fun.
> 
> Anyone ever use NFHS to watch streamed games?


I use the Nfhs and it's o.k...not great...no score or time on their digital scoreboard...so you really need to pay attention so not to miss anything...b.t.w...well playing you guys on Tuesday and I hope for a fun and safe game..


----------



## Chalklines (Apr 10, 2021)

sounds like the pressure of club has eaten some of these kids up and took the joy out of the sport


----------



## crush (Apr 11, 2021)

outside! said:


> I could write you a note, or better yet, let me speak to your boss.


I have not missed a HSS game in all my dd games.  I have to admit this, their more exciting then the club games the last three years.  Its called Ganas  I wrote my old boss email three years ago how important it is to me to be supportive of my dd HSS.  He was like, "bro, 100% go and support your daughter.  You have score board ((I produced so much revenue I could do whatever I wanted as long as I communicated the truth)).


----------



## crush (Apr 11, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> Prepare for lots of injuries and a lower level of competition across the board for every sport.


Wrong!!!


----------



## crush (Apr 11, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> I’m definitely in this camp re. HS soccer.  . But I hope everyone has a blast cheering and then basking in relief after the game that there were no injuries!


Play possession and not kickball and way less injuries Gies.  You obviously have been brainwashed by a Doc or two. Anytime you play hoops or soccer full speed, you can get hurt.  Let's not attack HSS bro.  It's a winner and it can be the bomb if people like you would stop with the propaganda  Not all HSS play pass & go, but it';s getting way better because of Captain Obvious. I would say 90% of the past GDA players are playing HSS this year and its way better play today then when my dd was a trailblazer almost three years ago. I swear 2021/2022 SW ECNL will be like no other league. It will be epic!!! My dd HSS team is working from the back most of the time. Obviously if were playing a superior team of super skilled and faster players, well then it will be punt it as far away as possible, park the bus and hope to God for a soccer miracle


----------



## Giesbock (Apr 11, 2021)

I hear ya Crush! Girls are working hard and yes, more quality players. Had some pretty hard collisions on Friday night but no injuries that I know of. In 3 games, our team has seen 2 red cards! Ouch.


----------



## crush (Apr 11, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> I hear ya Crush! Girls are working hard and yes, more quality players. Had some pretty hard collisions on Friday night but no injuries that I know of. In 3 games, our team has seen 2 red cards! Ouch.


My dd got one yellow.  Two reds is gnarly bro.  I will say girls are tough and nasty to each other sometimes and it can get chippy when you have your school name and the pride that comes with it on your uniform.  I remember playing Fullerton High Scholl back in 85.  I just moved from Laguna to Troy HS because my father was dying of Parkinson's and just had to sacrifice and move inland from da beach.  Not easy to do for a surfer like me but I'm glad I did move to help my dad in his last years of his life.  I never talk about him because he suffered so much in his life Gies.  Anyway, I was lonely and missed my pals from Laguna and had no friends at Troy except the fellas on the team.  I was getting picked on because___________________________________________________ from a few big dudes on the football team.  Anyway, this unknown sufer dude hit the game winner at The Pit and I was a hero.  Everyone loved me after that shot, let me tell you.  I went to after game party and let's just say it was a blast and after that game life was better, if you know what I mean 

*Freeway League : Edwards Lifts Troy to 53-51 Win - Los Angeles ...*
https://www.latimes.com › archives › la-xpm-1985-01-...
_Bill Edwards_ with six seconds left helped _Troy High School_ upset Fullerton, 53-51, ... Freeway League : Edwards Lifts _Troy_ to 53-51 Win. Jan. 19, _1985_. 12 AM.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Apr 11, 2021)

the sweeping generalizations of "more injuries" and "low skill level" is probably true if you have the misfortune of attending a school that doesn't have a strong program (or at least hasn't had competitive success) and is playing in the lower leagues.  our varsity team has had YNT players and every year a handful NCAA-bound players.  Compared to a school I heard about that had walk-ons for Varsity, or another school where all the Varsity players quit before their 2nd year because they got their letter and that's all they cared about.


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 11, 2021)

Lodan36 said:


> I use the Nfhs and it's o.k...not great...no score or time on their digital scoreboard...so you really need to pay attention so not to miss anything...b.t.w...well playing you guys on Tuesday and I hope for a fun and safe game..


Thanks for the info.   Tuesday?   What High School?


----------



## focomoso (Apr 11, 2021)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> the sweeping generalizations of "more injuries" and "low skill level" is probably true if you have the misfortune of attending a school that doesn't have a strong program (or at least hasn't had competitive success) and is playing in the lower leagues.  our varsity team has had YNT players and every year a handful NCAA-bound players.  Compared to a school I heard about that had walk-ons for Varsity, or another school where all the Varsity players quit before their 2nd year because they got their letter and that's all they cared about.


Isn't everyone a walk-on in high school? What am I missing?


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm thinking he is meaning that everyone made Varsity.  No tryouts.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Apr 11, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> Prepare for lots of injuries and a lower level of competition across the board for every sport.


In our club game today against a highly thought of club we had 2 girls injured -- one tackled from behind had her ankle done in about 10 minutes into the game and then in the last 10 minutes a girl was fouled and had her shoulder dislocated. It was pretty rough in between as well -- HS age girls

No issues thus far in HS games -- fingers crossed and knocking on wood!


----------



## Mile High Dad (Apr 11, 2021)

Fingers crossed out here in CO. My DD is so excited for HS. Quite a few girls from Real will make up her HS team BUT, we are moving back to remote learning and the season could be in jeopardy! Would really suck if it gets canceled again.


----------



## Glitterhater (Apr 11, 2021)

Mile High Dad said:


> Fingers crossed out here in CO. My DD is so excited for HS. Quite a few girls from Real will make up her HS team BUT, we are moving back to remote learning and the season could be in jeopardy! Would really suck if it gets canceled again.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## TOSDCI (Apr 12, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> Prepare for lots of injuries and a lower level of competition across the board for every sport.


I know high school can be brutal but I know two players that have torn their ACLs recently.  Both were during a club game/practice prior to HS starting.  Injuries can happen anytime and at any level.


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 13, 2021)

I worry more this year because many of our players are doing both at the same time.   The next 4 weeks I'll give my kid any day off she needs if she asks.


----------



## outside! (Apr 13, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> I worry more this year because many of our players are doing both at the same time.   The next 4 weeks I'll give my kid any day off she needs if she asks.


You may want to suggest a some time off from practice. I would if my player were doing both.


----------



## GeekKid (Apr 13, 2021)

outside! said:


> You may want to suggest a some time off from practice. I would if my player were doing both.


We went through the same thing here in Texas just a couple of weeks ago with the Dallas Cup and High School playoffs.  These girls are in shape but playing 8 games in 6 days is brutal on any high school kid.  There has to be a balance.  With the sub rules in ECNL and the ones constituted by Texas UIL, not sure what CIF does, there is no excuse for coaches for not giving athletes adequate rest.


----------



## outside! (Apr 13, 2021)

GeekKid said:


> We went through the same thing here in Texas just a couple of weeks ago with the Dallas Cup and High School playoffs.  These girls are in shape but playing 8 games in 6 days is brutal on any high school kid.  There has to be a balance.  With the sub rules in ECNL and the ones constituted by Texas UIL, not sure what CIF does, there is no excuse for coaches for not giving athletes adequate rest.


Relying on a coach to remember who needs rest during a game is not a good idea. As a parent, talk to the coaches and tell them your player needs rest and will sit out some practices.


----------



## MamaBear5 (Apr 13, 2021)

outside! said:


> Relying on a coach to remember who needs rest during a game is not a good idea. As a parent, talk to the coaches and tell them your player needs rest and will sit out some practices.


Talk to the coach...there is something to be said for team building but a good high school coach will accept if you need to miss for club practice. My kid misses high school to go to her private keeper training - benefits the team for her to have a higher level training and prevents her from having to add it as an extra as opposed to subbing one for another.


----------



## full90 (Apr 14, 2021)

I asked a college coach for his thoughts on club and high school at the same time and he said never two things in one day. And be mindful of game minutes...so if multiple hs games a week with lots of minutes then limit club game minutes on the weekend. There’s no recruiting happening now so showing well at club is moot. He told his 2021 class who are playing high school: no two in one day, be mindful of game minutes and have one complete day off a week.


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 14, 2021)

full90 said:


> I asked a college coach for his thoughts on club and high school at the same time and he said never two things in one day. And be mindful of game minutes...so if multiple hs games a week with lots of minutes then limit club game minutes on the weekend. There’s no recruiting happening now so showing well at club is moot. He told his 2021 class who are playing high school: no two in one day, be mindful of game minutes and have one complete day off a week.


There is something to be said about college coaches. Some of them are good and many are not. Just as an example, my kid played for D1 school in Big South where he would have training at 5 am daily and many times 3 times a day. Thanks God he transferred from there.


----------



## crush (Apr 14, 2021)

outside! said:


> Relying on a coach to remember who needs rest during a game is not a good idea. *As a parent, talk to the coaches* *and tell them your player needs rest and will sit out some practices.*


I have to jump in on this take Outside.  I tell my dd to be true to herself and her body.  It's her body and she needs to speak up and tell coach the truth.  Trainer in HSS has a say too.  Club, too much going on for a coach to have to monitor minutes.  No one knows the body more then the player who has the body.  Does that make sense?  Why would a parent talk to a coach?  Coaches dont like that either, trust me. Tell dd to speak up and all will go well


----------



## crush (Apr 14, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> There is something to be said about college coaches. Some of them are good and many are not. Just as an example, my kid played for D1 school in Big South where he would have training at 5 am daily and many times 3 times a day. Thanks God he transferred from there.


The Eagle has landed.  War Eagle bro


----------



## full90 (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m not sure what you’re saying. Your sons college coach encouraged overtraining so therefore the coach I spoke with (who is encouraging load management and proper recovery) is also wrong?

I thought it was sound advice and puts the health and well being of my athlete at the forefront. And coming from someone who has more knowledge than me, I was appreciative of it. And who knows from the outside the futility of hs and club coaches pushing their own agenda with the welfare of the kids often times a distant second place. 

not sure you’re point. Of course there are awful coaches. At every level. So therefore all advice is bad?


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 14, 2021)

full90 said:


> I’m not sure what you’re saying. Your sons college coach encouraged overtraining so therefore the coach I spoke with (who is encouraging load management and proper recovery) is also wrong?
> 
> I thought it was sound advice and puts the health and well being of my athlete at the forefront. And coming from someone who has more knowledge than me, I was appreciative of it. And who knows from the outside the futility of hs and club coaches pushing their own agenda with the welfare of the kids often times a distant second place.
> 
> not sure you’re point. Of course there are awful coaches. At every level. So therefore all advice is bad?


you reading into it too much, just enjoy your day and relax. It was nothing to do with your coaches advise.


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 14, 2021)

Naturally, your mileage will vary when it comes to the HS soccer experience... much more so than even club because (obviously) clubs are more able to group players and teams by comparable skill/talent levels.  So HS is simply more of a wild card in terms of quality and consistency.   Yes, I saw plenty of teams that were just unskilled bruisers, and it worried me when our school played them.  I also saw some really great soccer.  My kid personally had an up and down experience in HS mainly due to the coach, eventually opting to forego Senior year, which ended up being a non-issue with Covid anyway.  On the other hand, she had friends on the team who absolutely loved their HS experience.  I learned it's best not to make blanket statements on HS soccer. 

One thing that does not vary is that year-round soccer with little to no break between club and HS will take its toll on a player after 4 years one way or another, either physically or mentally.  If your kid plans to do 4 years of club and 4 years of varsity HS soccer and possibly another 4 of college, you might invest in a cryochamber.  Or just insist that there be 3 "down" months per calendar year to let their bodies completely recover (especially keepers) between seasons.   Trust me on this.  Don't think your kid is a special physical specimen and can take the constant beating.  It's different than it was when they were littles.  I saw this happen to sooo many of my kid's peers.  When a young kid loves the sport as an 6-12 year old, they can literally play every single day of the year and never get hurt.  You get to thinking that's how it will always be; they seem indestructible to us parent at that age.  As those bodies get heavier from 14-17, the physical forces at play more than double because both mass and velocity are increasing.  Remember Newtonian physics? It's no joke, and wear and tear isn't obvious until it's too late. 

That said, I'm super happy to read about everyone's kids getting back on the pitch.  Embrace it and enjoy it because we all know now how suddenly it can all be taken away.


----------



## GeekKid (Apr 18, 2021)

In general, what do your weekly schedules look for your DDs who are playing both High School and Club?  Starting to hear more about injuries from friends and wanted to know what the grind is like.  I stated earlier that my DDs club played both High School playoffs and Dallas Cup and the girls were exhausted and that was only one week.  Can't imagine what toll it's taking over a 6-8 week period.  Stay safe.


----------



## crush (Apr 18, 2021)

GeekKid said:


> In general, what do your weekly schedules look for your DDs who are playing both High School and Club?  Starting to hear more about injuries from friends and wanted to know what the grind is like.  I stated earlier that my DDs club played both High School playoffs and Dallas Cup and the girls were exhausted and that was only one week.  Can't imagine what toll it's taking over a 6-8 week period.  Stay safe.


My dd chose High School Soccer ((all on her own)) only and then see where ECNL will be in late May after HSS playoffs.  ECNL added home games in Vegas out of nowhere for clubs in socal with no fields.  So if your a club with fields in socal, you get real home games.  If no fields, then your SOL and traveling out of state to play home games.  If my dd did both leagues, she would have 5 games in 7 days two weeks in a row.  Were in a tough HS league and 90% of GDA players are playing this year so no way you can do both, MOO


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Apr 18, 2021)

GeekKid said:


> In general, what do your weekly schedules look for your DDs who are playing both High School and Club?  Starting to hear more about injuries from friends and wanted to know what the grind is like.  I stated earlier that my DDs club played both High School playoffs and Dallas Cup and the girls were exhausted and that was only one week.  Can't imagine what toll it's taking over a 6-8 week period.  Stay safe.


Has 2 Club practices a week along (M,TH) with 2 games (Sat, Sun), one intense and one less intense. Has 2 HS practices (M,TH) a week and 2 games (TU,F), neither of which is that intense. Both coaches try to give her a rest in the games as well as some down time in practice. She does a good job of warming up/cooling down and stretching every day. We also have a hand held massager that she uses on her legs when she gets home. None of the activities has been more than 20 minutes from the house so far so that time suck hasn't been added in as of yet.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Apr 19, 2021)

GeekKid said:


> In general, what do your weekly schedules look for your DDs who are playing both High School and Club?  Starting to hear more about injuries from friends and wanted to know what the grind is like.  I stated earlier that my DDs club played both High School playoffs and Dallas Cup and the girls were exhausted and that was only one week.  Can't imagine what toll it's taking over a 6-8 week period.  Stay safe.


M-F either games (normally Wed & Friday) or practice with HS.  Club asks her to attend either their Wed or Thursday practice.  Club game(s) Saturday and/or Sunday.  She misses HS on Thursday to train with club.  No extra work and we leave her alone about getting rest.  Different for her since she isn't running like field players, but still less time for injuries to heal.  It is a lot.  The other goalie on her team got injured last week in her HS game, so she is it right now.  Situation is not ideal with all the games, but glad they have the opportunity to play.


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 19, 2021)

Keeper daughter was doing High School track and club soccer, which included keeper training, team practice and games.  Then asked to join High School soccer team with no practice required, just games.  She started noticing that track practice was messing up her calf and groin.  Too much for her with all the kicking that she was doing.   Giving up track for good.   While fast, didn't really enjoy it.   

So 3 games a week, but no High School soccer practice, light team practice, and keeper training once a week right now.   Much better than before.  Already feeling better.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 20, 2021)

crush said:


> My dd chose High School Soccer ((all on her own)) only and then see where ECNL will be in late May after HSS playoffs.  ECNL added home games in Vegas out of nowhere for clubs in socal with no fields.  So if your a club with fields in socal, you get real home games.  If no fields, then your SOL and traveling out of state to play home games.  If my dd did both leagues, she would have 5 games in 7 days two weeks in a row.  Were in a tough HS league and 90% of GDA players are playing this year so no way you can do both, MOO


If you're willing to share, what has that looked like in terms of practices / games. Has she chosen to sit out ECNL altogether until HS is over? How has her ECNL coach been about her decision? I hope she's not getting too much gripe over trying to stay healthy.

The reason I ask is my DD is having the opposite experience, she has gotten flack from her HS coach being petty about the balancing of the two commitments. Things seem to be stressed at this point but might be coming to a head in terms of just not doing HS due to the drama we usually have seen on the club side.


----------



## crush (Apr 20, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> If you're willing to share, what has that looked like in terms of practices / games. Has she chosen to sit out ECNL altogether until HS is over? How has her ECNL coach been about her decision? I hope she's not getting too much gripe over trying to stay healthy.
> 
> The reason I ask is my DD is having the opposite experience, she has gotten flack from her HS coach being petty about the balancing of the two commitments. Things seem to be stressed at this point but might be coming to a head in terms of just not doing HS due to the drama we usually have seen on the club side.


Both of her coaches have been super supportive and they know what matters to her.  ECNL games got cancelled and then added our home games in Vegas when they were originally schedule for March but got added in April, she knew she could not do both so it is what it is.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 20, 2021)

crush said:


> Both of her coaches have been super supportive and they know what matters to her.  ECNL games got cancelled and then added our home games in Vegas when they were originally schedule for March but got added in April, she knew she could not do both so it is what it is.


Yeah, the "home" games in Arizona our girls did in the fall were pretty brutal. I have seen Strikers scheduled for some games locally in SoCal versus other teams who were able to secure fields so hopefully that was a plus.


----------



## crush (Apr 20, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Yeah, the "home" games in Arizona our girls did in the fall were pretty brutal. I have seen Strikers scheduled for some games locally in SoCal versus other teams who were able to secure fields so hopefully that was a plus.


To be honest bro, I have no idea what a plus or a minus is these days.  I just wish ECNL had zero games scheduled during HSSS.  My dd wanted to help both equally but that is not fair to her because she can;t play 5 games in 7 days with full ganas.  I would have to step in and tell her one or the other. The cool thing is I didnt have to do that and she thought for herself like she always does.  It sucks because she missed the Vegas games but she had two huge HSS league games that she had to be ready for.  Driving 4 and half hours to go back to back home games in Vegas is lame but it is what it is.


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 20, 2021)

crush said:


> To be honest bro, I have no idea what a plus or a minus is these days.  I just wish ECNL had zero games scheduled during HSSS.  My dd wanted to help both equally but that is not fair to her because she can;t play 5 games in 7 days with full ganas.  I would have to step in and tell her one or the other. The cool thing is I didnt have to do that and she thought for herself like she always does.  It sucks because she missed the Vegas games but she had two huge HSS league games that she had to be ready for.  Driving 4 and half hours to go back to back home games in Vegas is lame but it is what it is.


I said this before, all it would take is for HS and club coaches to work together. Without practices, players will be fine just to play games. Not full games but if managed correctly, it would work. However all those coaches made a huge mess out of nothing.


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 20, 2021)

crush said:


> To be honest bro, I have no idea what a plus or a minus is these days.  I just wish ECNL had zero games scheduled during HSSS.  My dd wanted to help both equally but that is not fair to her because she can;t play 5 games in 7 days with full ganas.  I would have to step in and tell her one or the other. The cool thing is I didnt have to do that and she thought for herself like she always does.  It sucks because she missed the Vegas games but she had two huge HSS league games that she had to be ready for.  Driving 4 and half hours to go back to back home games in Vegas is lame but it is what it is.


Why dafuq is your club playing home games in Vegas......what kind of a show are Strikers running??!!!


----------



## Own Goal (Apr 21, 2021)

GeekKid said:


> In general, what do your weekly schedules look for your DDs who are playing both High School and Club?  Starting to hear more about injuries from friends and wanted to know what the grind is like.  I stated earlier that my DDs club played both High School playoffs and Dallas Cup and the girls were exhausted and that was only one week.  Can't imagine what toll it's taking over a 6-8 week period.  Stay safe.


DD is doing HS and club soccer as well as HS track. Her club teammates are in several different leagues so it's a challenge to schedule club practices around HS games since they're all different days of the week, so I think they've been averaging about 1 club practice a week. League is in full swing for hs track and soccer so with 2 hs games and 1 track meet a week and club games on the weekend, she's making it work - communication is key. She's also very fortunate that all her coaches have been really accommodating and flexible with multi-sport athletes in this unprecedented season (sadly I know for some kids this is not the case and coaches are making them choose). I can't imagine in a normal year they would be so accommodating - definitely a very unique time and situation.


----------



## crush (Apr 21, 2021)

Own Goal said:


> DD is doing HS and club soccer as well as HS track. Her club teammates are in several different leagues so it's a challenge to schedule club practices around HS games since they're all different days of the week, so I think they've been averaging about 1 club practice a week. League is in full swing for hs track and soccer so with 2 hs games and 1 track meet a week and club games on the weekend, she's making it work - communication is key. She's also very fortunate that all her coaches have been really accommodating and flexible with multi-sport athletes in this unprecedented season (sadly I know for some kids this is not the case and coaches are making them choose). I can't imagine in a normal year they would be so accommodating - definitely a very unique time and situation.


My dd is going dual threat now as well.  She will run in the 100 today.  She is so fast now she might just break the HS track record


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 21, 2021)

Own Goal said:


> She's also very fortunate that all her coaches have been really accommodating and flexible with multi-sport athletes in this unprecedented season (sadly I know for some kids this is not the case and coaches are making them choose). I can't imagine in a normal year they would be so accommodating - definitely a very unique time and situation.


Glad to hear the coaches are being flexible, for my oldest DD club has been awesome with the flexibility and communication. High School however has been an ego trip as of late, getting pretty close to pulling both of the girls if it doesn't change.


----------



## outside! (Apr 21, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Glad to hear the coaches are being flexible, for my oldest DD club has been awesome with the flexibility and communication. High School however has been an ego trip as of late, getting pretty close to pulling both of the girls if it doesn't change.


Talk to other team parents and talk to the athletic director at the school. It is possible that other parents have complained about the coach. Of course the HS AD could be worthless, but it doesn't hurt to try before pulling the girls off the team.


----------



## Own Goal (Apr 21, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Glad to hear the coaches are being flexible, for my oldest DD club has been awesome with the flexibility and communication. High School however has been an ego trip as of late, getting pretty close to pulling both of the girls if it doesn't change.


After the year these kids have had it makes me really sad to hear that coaches can't set aside their egos, even if only for one season. I hope it works out for them.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 21, 2021)

outside! said:


> Talk to other team parents and talk to the athletic director at the school. It is possible that other parents have complained about the coach. Of course the HS AD could be worthless, but it doesn't hurt to try before pulling the girls off the team.


I just took your advice and e-mailed the AD who has always been open with us and checked in with my oldest yesterday who was coming off a injury and just got back from a showcase. He has always been very open and a great communicator and we will be chatting in person.

Will have a conversation with him, main objective is a FYI for him as the biggest concern I see here is a ethics hypocrisy and lack of communication from the coach. The player contract clearly states guidelines that the players are following but the coach is not adhering to.

Both of my kids have played for hard coaches, but every single time they knew where they stood in regards to playing time, starting, what they did well, and what they needed to work on. I'll take that any day over "Passive Aggressive" nonsense.

Most of the time, 95%, the kids handle all this dirty work, but they also have a tendency to "suck it up" and that what got my youngest in the predicament she was in with her abusive club coach and her quitting the game. I guess sitting by the corner flag with my air pods and a book isn't buying me any points for being the easy parent who writes checks and never complains. I guess I'm due every 5 years for a talk with a coach.


----------



## Own Goal (Apr 21, 2021)

crush said:


> My dd is going dual threat now as well.  She will run in the 100 today.  She is so fast now she might just break the HS track record


Good luck to your girl today!


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 21, 2021)

On the flip side, kudos to the HS track coach who has a "come and train whenever you can" policy for multi sport athletes he knows are getting in work elsewhere. The result? He has so many kids coming out the day of meets and competing and having fun. Silver lining they try it and see if they like it to the level where they invest more time in that and maybe less somewhere else.

His flexibility allowed for my oldest to be motivated and finish as a top cross country runner in league, which he also coaches, after she struggled balancing workload in prior years when DA was in place.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 21, 2021)

crush said:


> My dd is going dual threat now as well.  She will run in the 100 today.  She is so fast now she might just break the HS track record


Gotta break out the noise makers for that one! The 100 is intense, cheer her on!


----------



## crush (Apr 21, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> I just took your advice and e-mailed the AD who has always been open with us and checked in with my oldest yesterday who was coming off a injury and just got back from a showcase. He has always been very open and a great communicator and we will be chatting in person.
> 
> Will have a conversation with him, main objective is a FYI for him as the biggest concern I see here is a ethics hypocrisy and lack of communication from the coach. The player contract clearly states guidelines that the players are following but the coach is not adhering to.
> 
> ...


Time for a Tech Talk?  It's time brother.  No more BS!!!  I know you to be a very chill guy but at 6 4' or whatever you are, i wouldnt let that book fool a coach.


----------



## crush (Apr 21, 2021)

Own Goal said:


> Good luck to your girl today!


Thanks.  I was joking about breaking any records.  She is going to beat her PB.......


----------



## crush (Apr 21, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Gotta break out the noise makers for that one! The 100 is intense, cheer her on!


I will say she is the rabbit out of the gate for the longer leg girls who chase her down and always end up winning every freaking race.  At first I thought she had a chance with some extra training but no way.  It's bio science or something like that.  Her timing on the gun and breakout is amazing her coach said and she is usually in the lead after 25 meters.  Oh well, no 25 meter race so she is after her PB in the 100.  She might do a relay later in the season, depending on her time.  She wants the relay badly.  Good luck with coach talk bro.  I know you dont want to do it but sometimes you have to speak up.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 21, 2021)

crush said:


> Time for a Tech Talk?  It's time brother.  No more BS!!!  I know you to be a very chill guy but at 6 4' or whatever you are, i wouldnt let that book fool a coach.


It’s been a good run the last few years, no headaches with the oldest and this weekend was continued progress on the recruiting front.

“Ready Player 2” was good on some fronts but felt ‘forced’ in other areas. I really liked “The Chain” a suspense thriller that highlights what people are capable of when their children are kidnapped and held for ransom. I got through that during a weekend in Arizona.

Wrapping up “Everything is F*cked” by Mark Manson, decent follow up to “The Subtle Art of Not Giving A F*ck” but definitely not as good.

Both of my kids say their friends thought I was scary prior to meeting me and there’s not much I can do about that being a bigger fella with “that look”, outside of wearing a shirt that reads “I’m a nice guy...really I am!”

The best shirt that I currently have that does the trick is The Goats FC one because it’s recognizable and will diffuse tension and break the ice.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 21, 2021)

crush said:


> I will say she is the rabbit out of the gate for the longer leg girls who chase her down and always end up winning every freaking race.  At first I thought she had a chance with some extra training but no way.  It's bio science or something like that.  Her timing on the gun and breakout is amazing her coach said and she is usually in the lead after 25 meters.  Oh well, no 25 meter race so she is after her PB in the 100.  She might do a relay later in the season, depending on her time.  She wants the relay badly.  Good luck with coach talk bro.  I know you dont want to do it but sometimes you have to speak up.


I do recall my kids doing the 50m in grade school.

Your kid definitely has a shot in the 100m, just has to leverage that strength of coming off the blocks and building that lead. Best of luck to her!


----------



## crush (Apr 22, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> It’s been a good run the last few years, no headaches with the oldest and this weekend was continued progress on the recruiting front.
> 
> “Ready Player 2” was good on some fronts but felt ‘forced’ in other areas. I really liked “The Chain” a suspense thriller that highlights what people are capable of when their children are kidnapped and held for ransom. I got through that during a weekend in Arizona.
> 
> ...


My pal recommended "Everything is F*cked" but I told him he was wrong and good will win.  Well, Mark is right and I was wrong.  I tried so hard to be nice but we both know what happens to nice people.


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 22, 2021)

the level is all over the place on my DDs high school team and on their opponents...... there is some good players and some newbies....... playing a season at the same time as club has been quite a ride given that she is a freshman and new to all this....... rollercoaster but at least the kids are all playing in Cali!


----------



## ToonArmy (Apr 22, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Glad to hear the coaches are being flexible, for my oldest DD club has been awesome with the flexibility and communication. High School however has been an ego trip as of late, getting pretty close to pulling both of the girls if it doesn't change.


Same


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 22, 2021)

ToonArmy said:


> Same


Such a bummer HS coaches are acting like this........  my DDs has been okay mostly but does some things I just do not understand.......


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Apr 22, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Such a bummer HS coaches are acting like this........  my DDs has been okay mostly but does some things I just do not understand.......


HS is supposed to be fun with competition. I think we are lucky that our coach played multiple sports in HS, played college and coached club -- now doing HS because they love it.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 23, 2021)

I wonder what will happen with HS next year.  Lot of DA kids played their first year of HS. From what I've seen, they are getting most of the playing time (deservedly so).  I've also seen lots of injuries and several players missing games to fly to Florida or Vegas in the past 2 weeks. Several players playing nearly 6 games in a week (HS game thursday, tuesday, thursday.  Club game on saturday with their main team.  Fill in later that day for another team within the club. Same thing on Sunday).
And what about the freshman this year? (non-varsity).  I think the experience of team camaraderie and identity at school is  lost due to this weird covid year.  
I wonder how many players will be back for HS next year.


----------



## justneededaname (Apr 23, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I wonder how many players will be back for HS next year.


My freshman is having more fun playing high school than any of the last 4 in club. Will definitely be back for next year.


----------



## crush (Apr 24, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> My freshman is having more fun playing high school than any of the last 4 in club. Will definitely be back for next year.


I remember when my dd had that big decision to make, as a soon to be Freshman three years ago bro.  Docs in both ears telling her how HSS sucks, horrible play, injuries and even more injuries and if you dare leave us, you will be labeled a club hopper.  Oh boy, how times have not changed.  Just needed a name, I will say it was so awesome for her that she came back for more each year and from what I hear, she will be back for her Sr year.  It's called fun for a reason.  I have a pal that has dd playing in a horrible league with horrible coaches and so HSS sucks for his kid.  I played hoops in HS, not all programs had good coaches or programs.  It doesnt mean HS Basketball sucks, now does it?  If your kids program sucks, well then, it's the programs fault, not High School Soccer's fault.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 24, 2021)

crush said:


> I remember when my dd had that big decision to make, as a soon to be Freshman three years ago bro.  Docs in both ears telling her how HSS sucks, horrible play, injuries and even more injuries and if you dare leave us, you will be labeled a club hopper.  Oh boy, how times have not changed.  Just needed a name, I will say it was so awesome for her that she came back for more each year and from what I hear, she will be back for her Sr year.  It's called fun for a reason.  I have a pal that has dd playing in a horrible league with horrible coaches and so HSS sucks for his kid.  I played hoops in HS, not all programs had good coaches or programs.  It doesnt mean HS Basketball sucks, now does it?  If your kids program sucks, well then, it's the programs fault, not High School Soccer's fault.


Then why does your logic only apply to HS?


----------



## crush (Apr 24, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Then why does your logic only apply to HS?


That was quick.  Look Kicker, HSS has been attacked for too long and I'm here to make a stand for public school kids.  If HSS wasn;t so cool, then why did the rich dads get waivers for their dd and ds?  Please share your insights and knowledge bro.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 24, 2021)

crush said:


> That was quick.  Look Kicker, HSS has been attacked for too long and I'm here to make a stand for public school kids.  If HSS wasn;t so cool, then why did the rich dads get waivers for their dd and ds?  Please share your insights and knowledge bro.


Oddly, you missed my point.  Strange, right?

You said just because a few HSS coaches aren’t good coaches it doesn’t mean all of HSS is bad.  So why is that the case for other leagues but not HSS?

My DD’s are enjoying HSS.  But apparently my oldest has a bounty in her as teams have begun targeting her (mainly after the play).  Ref actually had to stop our last game to tell the other Coach to calm his girls and his fans down as they were calling kids out by name and number while insulting them in the field.


----------



## crush (Apr 24, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Oddly, you missed my point.  Strange, right?
> 
> You said just because a few HSS coaches aren’t good coaches it doesn’t mean all of HSS is bad.  So why is that the case for other leagues but not HSS?
> 
> My DD’s are enjoying HSS.  But apparently my oldest has a bounty in her as teams have begun targeting her (mainly after the play).  Ref actually had to stop our last game to tell the other Coach to calm his girls and his fans down as they were calling kids out by name and number while insulting them in the field.


I played High School Hoops ((HHH)) bro and I was targeted by the Call Brothers from Capo.  Burt and Nathan did a full court press on me as a 5 5' sophomore trying to play varsity in the South Coast League bro.  I got my ass handed to me and let's just say they targeted me for obvious reasons.  Take the PG out and you win.  Look, I'm not hear to give HSS coaches a free pass or a program that sucks a free pass at all.  Trust me, I saw RT from UCLA get attacked in HHS. It was bad.  My dd gets attacked to by opposing asshole coaches.  It sucks but comes with the territory.  Let's just all be happy the kids can play soccer without a mask, right?


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 24, 2021)

Speaking of hs sports, did anybody she the dog that entered  the relay and won the race down the stretch

My son trains with our dog and maybe some of his or the teams track records might have been helped by his training with our dog.  In a sprint or short distances the dog can't be beat, long distance possible but those 4 legs do  have a advantage.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 25, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Oddly, you missed my point.  Strange, right?
> 
> You said just because a few HSS coaches aren’t good coaches it doesn’t mean all of HSS is bad.  So why is that the case for other leagues but not HSS?
> 
> My DD’s are enjoying HSS.  But apparently my oldest has a bounty in her as teams have begun targeting her (mainly after the play).  Ref actually had to stop our last game to tell the other Coach to calm his girls and his fans down as they were calling kids out by name and number while insulting them in the field.


Sadly this is the second time in one week that I have seen inappropriate player/parent behavior towards my daughters team. Yesterdays (club) opponent both from the field and the sideline were insulative. Our players were being addressed by the oppositions parents who were making comments directly at our players. Their players were also doing much the same. Unlike the game you mentioned (which I was also at) the referee did not control the game on the field or the sideline.


----------



## crush (Apr 25, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Sadly this is the second time in one week that I have seen inappropriate player/parent behavior towards my daughters team. Yesterdays (club) opponent both from the field and the sideline were insulative. Our players were being addressed by the oppositions parents who were making comments directly at our players. Their players were also doing much the same. Unlike the game you mentioned (which I was also at) the referee did not control the game on the field or the sideline.


HHS refs is a crap shoot bro.  When RT was getting mugged by a handful of hackers, the refs did nothing to stop the dirty play and she did not come back for her Sr year.  It was way too dangerous.  The only way to play is possession and try and avoid collisions.  My dd learned her Fr year to stay away from jump balls and girls.who are fast but can't stop and will take your knee out.  If these refs would give yellow and then red, it would be safer.  Problem is, most are way out of shape and can't run in time to make the call.  I will say this year has been amazing.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 25, 2021)

crush said:


> HHS refs is a crap shoot bro.  When RT was getting mugged by a handful of hackers, the refs did nothing to stop the dirty play and she did not come back for her Sr year.  It was way too dangerous.  The only way to play is possession and try and avoid collisions.  My dd learned her Fr year to stay away from jump balls and girls.who are fast but can't stop and will take your knee out.  If these refs would give yellow and then red, it would be safer.  Problem is, most are way out of shape and can't run in time to make the call.  I will say this year has been amazing.


This was a unmarkable response. You deviated it to you and your daughter. Once again. Please stop. We don't care. And, it sounds like you made it up. Much like most of your responses.


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 26, 2021)

@crush Nice come back win vs Edison


----------



## crush (Apr 26, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> @crush Nice come back win vs Edison


Thanks Eagle   I dont want to make things up so i wont share about the goal in the last minute to steal the W.


----------



## crush (Apr 26, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> This was a unmarkable response. You deviated it to you and your daughter. Once again. Please stop. We don't care. And, it sounds like you made it up. Much like most of your responses.


Three years ago I told you, Kicker and Espola that the GDA would be out of biz.  I warned you that you were on your way to Jones Island on a boat to nowhere.  Do you think I was making that up?  Where is the GDA boat ride that served us all Kool aid of lies?  You three mocked me and laughed me off like the crazy father you tried to make me out to be all because of HSS.  Then you guys come on here to trash HSS.  Its so obvious you guys are entangled in the business of soccer.  I am crazy for my dd and that is true.  I will not stop until they apologize.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 26, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> My DD’s are enjoying HSS.  But apparently my oldest has a bounty in her as teams have begun targeting her (mainly after the play).  Ref actually had to stop our last game to tell the other Coach to calm his girls and his fans down as they were calling kids out by name and number while insulting them in the field.


While HSS can be "fun", the same factor that makes it so can also make it a nightmare. It's a mixed bag depending on school, coach, division, players, etc.

I've seen "targeting" and it typically happens to the same type of players. The ones with some name recognition and usually stems from the parents / coaches convincing their kid(s) to take those players "down a notch".

It really is a shame, and by far the worse aspect of HSS, the absolute mess that is introduced when the playing levels / environments are so random. I'm used to a quiet sideline nowadays as kids drive themselves to practices / games and the loud dad / mom on the sideline is now an exception, but it seems HSS is the place where the bad apple parents get together and ignite the fire. Yes, I know, it's not everywhere but IMO it's more prevalent than in the older age groups at club.

@Kicker4Life hope the kid stays healthy, and hopefully this serves as further experience for her to do her talking on the score board like she always does and take the high ground and not get sucked into the mud with those "enforcers".


----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> While HSS can be "fun", the same factor that makes it so can also make it a nightmare. It's a mixed bag depending on school, coach, division, players, etc.
> 
> I've seen "targeting" and it typically happens to the same type of players. The ones with some name recognition and usually stems from the parents / coaches convincing their kid(s) to take those players "down a notch".
> 
> ...


Love you Tech and I can tell you not all HSS programs are healthy.  Yes, dad and mom and all the students can be a little intense at times on a Friday night with lights.  I went to a local Big West game last year and it was really loud and had many wild and crazy fans and some students saying horrible things about the other teams top player. I see assholes also at club sidelines bro, lets be fair and not say the bad apples are only at HHS games   Targeting any player with hacking is 100% wrong and if the refs would have the guts to kick hackers out with a red, this could all be fixed.  I personally think it's more about Club Coaches mocking HSS and then trying to convince the kid and the parent not to play.  My wife always says, "this is not for the faint of heart."


----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2021)

I spoke to a good friend whose dd won a CIF crown a few years back.  He said it was so hard for him to allow his dd the freedom of choice.  He told her not to play HSS because of all the bad things he heard from Doc, coach and others and even tried to pay her not to play through bribes.  His dd chose HSS over dads wishes and his money and he said it was the best decision she ever made.  She was all CIF and won it all.  Now she's looking to win it all in college.  His dd was also YNT player and was a target all four years.  Come on everyone, I played basketball and when we played a top D1 commit in a freaking game, we targeted him extra special.  Target to me means, "keep an eye on the one who can score and dont let him score."  I sure hope targeting doesnt mean to "take out" or "injure the player."  That is bush league and needs to be kicked out of the sport.


----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2021)

Targeting is an interesting word.  First off, if the opposing team is targeting your kid, that means your kid is a good player and needs to be watched. To be fair to HSS, I can name four Club Docs who targeted HSS and told me to my face that HSS is not allowed at our club because the GDA is 100% against HSS and too many bad apples in that arena and we all know bad apples dont fall far from tree.  Why would one of these Docs give everyone on the team a full ride, free travel and allow HSS?  No way and I get that.  It's like AAU Travel ball telling all their players they can't play HS Hoops because were developing you into Elite basketball players and we own you all year around.  And dont you dare think about playing other sports or have a girlfriend.  Those dudes would tell Doc to stick it....lol!!! Oh, plus to be a part of our wonderful academy where everything is free, you better get over 4.0 and 1400 SAT and stay the hell out of trouble.  Boys get to play and have fun but the girls can;t play HSS, must be perfect and play and practice 6 days a week.


----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2021)

I had a name someone used to call me.  He called me Pokey.  Old college roommate I had that had two girlfriends going on at the same time but they didnt know.  For some reason, I prick peoples pride.  I get under their skin for some reason.  I actually had another guy I poked so much he finally said sorry and I forgave him.  He later told me he couldn;t sleep at night because he could only hear my pokes at night that were full of the truth.  I'm asking a few rich dads to apologize and they just cant.  Oh well, good luck falling asleep tonight and tomorrow night and every night thereafter.  A true hell if you know what I mean.  Just say sorry and all will be forgiven


----------



## outside! (Apr 27, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> While HSS can be "fun", the same factor that makes it so can also make it a nightmare. It's a mixed bag depending on school, coach, division, players, etc.
> 
> I've seen "targeting" and it typically happens to the same type of players. The ones with some name recognition and usually stems from the parents / coaches convincing their kid(s) to take those players "down a notch".
> 
> ...


I found out DD was targeted once after scoring her second goal when the ref told me afterwards he had overheard the other team's defence saying something about taking out number ##. He told the other team that if anyone on DD's team got hurt, he would make sure the other team didn't play again for a good bit. Many here may know the ref, but I will let him stay anonymous. Stuff like this is definitely the worst part of HS soccer. I would say to the "targeters", retaliation can be harsh.


----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2021)

outside! said:


> I found out DD was targeted once after scoring her second goal when the ref told me afterwards he had overheard the other team's defence saying something about taking out number ##. He told the other team that if anyone on DD's team got hurt, he would make sure the other team didn't play again for a good bit. Many here may know the ref, but I will let him stay anonymous. Stuff like this is definitely the worst part of HS soccer. I would say to the "targeters", retaliation can be harsh.


What is this all about?  Where does this come from?  When I played hoops, we had some bangers that would go in and get 5 fouls in 5 minutes on the opposing teams all star big man.  "Taking out" anyone is bullshit and if a ref heard that, I would have went over to the coach and told him that the other team just won.  I'm shocked but I'm not saying it didnt happen.  My dd has been told some nasty things from opposing coach and players and 100% was targeted for scoring game winners.  I also think some girls can just be mean.  I met some mean girls in my life and their parents were the nicest people ever.  Let's also not blame the player and the parents just because.  It goes the other way too.  Go soccer!!!


----------



## Lightning Red (Apr 27, 2021)

The "targeting" is real.  There are many jealous kids/parents out there that think these HS games are where they can prove themselves to be something they aren't.  It can clearly be seen against kids who have had success at the club level and certainly where they are already committed.  In back to back games my own kid was carted/walked off of the field.  The first from a lower level club player at a rival high school - shot to the back that sent my kid flying over the keeper.  Missed half of her next club game due to the injury lingering.  The next HS game on the last play of the game against another rival cross town school she took a head butt to the back of her own head.  Coincidence or not it was against a kid who had her spot taken by my kid a few years ago.  This was three weeks ago.  Missed two more club games and 5 straight HS games due to concussion symptoms.  While it should be a very fun experience it hasn't worked out that way.  There are certainly some great players and good HS coaches out there but plenty of others who have a much different agenda.


----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2021)

Lightning Red said:


> The "targeting" is real.  There are many jealous kids/parents out there that think these HS games are where they can prove themselves to be something they aren't.  It can clearly be seen against kids who have had success at the club level and certainly where they are already committed.  In back to back games my own kid was carted/walked off of the field.  The first from a lower level club player at a rival high school - shot to the back that sent my kid flying over the keeper.  Missed half of her next club game due to the injury lingering.  The next HS game on the last play of the game against another rival cross town school she took a head butt to the back of her own head.  Coincidence or not it was against a kid who had her spot taken by my kid a few years ago.  This was three weeks ago.  Missed two more club games and 5 straight HS games due to concussion symptoms.  While it should be a very fun experience it hasn't worked out that way.  There are certainly some great players and good HS coaches out there but plenty of others who have a much different agenda.


I wont lie.  When I played against Long beach poly, i thought I was something and I found out in the first minute I was not that good.  I decided to work hard at my game and looked for a rematch to see where I stood.  Why involve the parents?  I dont know what league your in but Sunset League, Trinty League, South Coast and many other great leagues are not targeting to injure.  We have way more better players this year and I think some big and fast girls get jealous at the more skilled players.  Some on here seem to think that the parents of these non club players sit in the car before the big match and tell the hacker to take out the star club player or star YNT player.  When my kid makes big moves and the fans go, "ohhhhhhhhhh" the oppsoing girls dont like that.  The fast and big ones will try and stop my dd.  First, they try to take the ball away.  After that doesnt work, they get more physical and knock her off the ball.  Sometimes good and sometimes it can get ugly.  If you knock my dd on her ass, you best be prepared for a little knock knock back and a few choice words to boot.  This is not for the faint in heart.  Outside, I watched some CSUF games and let me just say it was freaking physical and I saw some gnarly plays that would make HSS look like touch football


----------



## outside! (Apr 27, 2021)

crush said:


> Outside, I watched some CSUF games and let me just say it was freaking physical and I saw some gnarly plays that would make HSS look like touch football


College is a whole different thing. It would be a good idea if they checked fingernails like the do in water polo.


----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2021)

outside! said:


> College is a whole different thing. It would be a good idea if they checked fingernails like the do in water polo.


My dd has a few pals who are big time water polo players and they do some crazy ass shit under the water from what I'm told.  My bro played at UCLA and he said some really gnarly things happen as well under the water in that sport.  I won't repeat   My best friend played football ((American football that is)) and was all world lineman and the crap they did under the pile was abusive and wrong he said but in the heat of the moment, you do dumb things.  For some reason, when girls play elite soccer it has to be soft and nice and everything nice and not hard core to win the match at all cost.  I think most hs girls soccer leagues probably suck and the coaches are the PE teacher and he thinks he can beat the other team.  He's also the same dude who for the last three years was trying to convince YNT players and GDA players to come out for the team and he's told, "no, my club coach says it's too dangerous and the coaching sucks!!!"  So everyone has a chip on their shoulder is my guess.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 27, 2021)

Lightning Red said:


> The "targeting" is real.  There are many jealous kids/parents out there that think these HS games are where they can prove themselves to be something they aren't.  It can clearly be seen against kids who have had success at the club level and certainly where they are already committed.  In back to back games my own kid was carted/walked off of the field.  The first from a lower level club player at a rival high school - shot to the back that sent my kid flying over the keeper.  Missed half of her next club game due to the injury lingering.  The next HS game on the last play of the game against another rival cross town school she took a head butt to the back of her own head.  Coincidence or not it was against a kid who had her spot taken by my kid a few years ago.  This was three weeks ago.  Missed two more club games and 5 straight HS games due to concussion symptoms.  While it should be a very fun experience it hasn't worked out that way.  There are certainly some great players and good HS coaches out there but plenty of others who have a much different agenda.


In terms of what I was referring to earlier, this is what I meant by targeting. A blatant attempt to hurt someone when they can't hang or compete with that player in what should be a combination of skill and hard nose playing.

Sorry to hear about the kid, gonna be an interesting next season making sure she's sharp and fit but also staying healthy on her way up north to show her stuff at the next level. Best of luck and hope to see you and the family sometime soon! Definitely one of the reasons why committed players don't play HSS their final years at school. Hoping to curb the chances of a serious injury right before college.

My oldest was clipped from behind and almost broke her ankle, my youngest was irate and got carded for defending her sister. Got right in the defenders face so she could see it coming and shoved the player to the ground. Since then, it's been a whirlwind and both girls called it a season with 3 games to go because the coaching staff wouldn't allow her to heal and penalized her for missing practice. Onwards and upwards back to club and throw in a little bit of track to mix things up.

Again, not everyone's experience and I've been to some good HSS games where the competition and effort is high and the game is just a tad cleaner than what my girls experienced this season.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 27, 2021)

Bounty play happens in club just as much if not more.  

At least In HS there can be more ramifications, time off after yellows, red card accumulation 2x and suspended, five for a team is probation, etc.   One of my son's friends D1 team was disqualified for the playoffs last year after their fifth red card of the season since they where on probation already and still are this year.

Club players can get yellow cards in every league game without much ramifications.  Some like coast track infraction points  and you can loose 1-2 points in the standings after certain thresholds.  Other leagues don't bother.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 27, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> My oldest was clipped from behind and almost broke her ankle, my youngest was irate and got carded for defending her sister. Got right in the defenders face so she could see it coming and shoved the player to the ground.


Sorry to hear about the clip, but I love the Giant Keepers response!

Stay well!!!!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 27, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Bounty play happens in club just as much if not more.
> 
> At least In HS there can be more ramifications, time off after yellows, red card accumulation 2x and suspended, five for a team is probation, etc.   One of my son's friends D1 team was disqualified for the playoffs last year after their fifth red card of the season since they where on probation already and still are this year.
> 
> Club players can get yellow cards in every league game without much ramifications.  Some like coast track infraction points  and you can loose 1-2 points in the standings after certain thresholds.  Other leagues don't bother.


Can’t say I see it in the upper levels on the Girls side.....but I’m sure it happens.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 27, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Can’t say I see it in the upper levels on the Girls side.....but I’m sure it happens.


Both our oldest girl played ECNL for 3 years and they had more injuries by far compared to her HS team.


----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> *Definitely one of the reasons why committed players don't play HSS their final years at school. *Hoping to curb the chances of a serious injury right before college.
> *My oldest was clipped from behind and almost broke her ankle,*


Tech, if you look at UCLA, USC, Duke and Sandford's players bio, all of them ((the super stars)) were Gatorade National HSS players of the year during Sr year.  I only take issue with the blanket statements.  I get you bro.  Trust me when I say this.  If your dd played with my dd team and her coach, she would have the time and the ride of her life.  Trust me, she would have your dd back and no one would ever try and clip your kid ever again


----------



## Dubs (Apr 27, 2021)

Lightning Red said:


> The "targeting" is real.  There are many jealous kids/parents out there that think these HS games are where they can prove themselves to be something they aren't.  It can clearly be seen against kids who have had success at the club level and certainly where they are already committed.  In back to back games my own kid was carted/walked off of the field.  The first from a lower level club player at a rival high school - shot to the back that sent my kid flying over the keeper.  Missed half of her next club game due to the injury lingering.  The next HS game on the last play of the game against another rival cross town school she took a head butt to the back of her own head.  Coincidence or not it was against a kid who had her spot taken by my kid a few years ago.  This was three weeks ago.  Missed two more club games and 5 straight HS games due to concussion symptoms.  While it should be a very fun experience it hasn't worked out that way.  There are certainly some great players and good HS coaches out there but plenty of others who have a much different agenda.


THIS is precisely why my DD doesn't play HS anymore.  Not worth it.  She had been targeted several times and been hurt a few missing games.  Heard coaches telling the players to take her out.  Stupid shit.


----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2021)

Dubs said:


> THIS is precisely why my DD doesn't play HS anymore.  Not worth it.  She had been targeted several times and been hurt a few missing games.  Heard coaches telling the players to take her out.  Stupid shit.


WTH is this about.  This should be on the news and Jim Rome show.  Coaches telling players to "target" and injure players.  What school bro?  If I heard a coach tell a player to take my kid out I would be on the phone with his AD and the school.


----------



## oh canada (Apr 27, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Bounty play happens in club just as much if not more.


this.  


Kicker4Life said:


> Can’t say I see it in the upper levels on the Girls side.....but I’m sure it happens.


for sure.  certain clubs/coaches especially.

It's all about the coaches and the refs.  They create the environment.  Girls will follow their lead.


----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2021)

Dubs said:


> THIS is precisely why my DD doesn't play HS anymore.  Not worth it.  She had been targeted several times and been hurt a few missing games.  Heard coaches telling the players to take her out.  Stupid shit.


Hey Dubs, I have pics from my dd mugging and it wasn't HSS game.  I wont mention name of team but my dd was "targeted."  I have to agree with Canada on this one.  It happens when pride is on the line in any soccer match.  Sorry HSS was stupid shit for your dd and she quit playing.  Sounds like a program problem to me.  You need program builders at this stage in socal and not every kid is built for that kind of pressure.  HSS has taken a huge hit the last three years, as did the ECNL.  If GDA allowed equal opportunity for 90% of the other kids in our country, then everyone would be happy and GDA would be alive and well.  Karma nailed them   The problem with socal soccer the last three years is too many "elite" parents think their kid is elite and will pay to play to be told their elite, although the eye balls say something different.  I'm not here to say my kid is elite at anything except going to HS and trying to navigate life.  Question for those in the know.  Does a 2022 female soccer player have to stress out to take SAT to player college ball?  Thank you for any information that might be helpful as i navigate this mess.  Lastly, to all my enemies and distractors, please stop with the hate mail and the threats. Your time in the sun is about to end.


----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Can’t say I see it in the upper levels on the Girls side.....but I’m sure it happens.


The top top teams with a roster of top top players ((many on scholarship)) can play keep away from the other teams to make safe.  However, the bottom teams are just like some HSS teams trying to compete.  ALL LEAGUES have some brute beasts out for revenge.  I see it bro with some teams at all levels.  Lets get real Kicker.  "I'm sure it happens" is all you got?


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 27, 2021)

crush said:


> Question for those in the know.  Does a 2022 female soccer player have to stress out to take SAT to player college ball?  Thank you for any information that might be helpful as i navigate this mess.


That one is tricky, might be best to take it regardless. Quite a few schools are doing away with for multiple reasons related to "testing" criteria and some due to COVID related reasons. In CA testing was impacted on several fronts. My DD incorporated column(s) into her excel tracker for college criteria to make sure she was not only meeting course criteria but testing as well.

Always safe to specifically research those target schools she's looking at. Sometimes a general rule applies to most schools, but you have some outliers.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 27, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Sorry to hear about the clip, but I love the Giant Keepers response!
> 
> Stay well!!!!


It was brief but fun experience to see her play in goal again, albeit the last time...again. The level that she was at after taking that much time off and not doing any extra training was insane. The instincts and foundational fundamentals she has had me in awe. Part of me wishes she would have stuck it out just to take the college offers she was getting at such an early age, but if you don't love it, you don't love it.


----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> That one is tricky, might be best to take it regardless. Quite a few schools are doing away with for multiple reasons related to "testing" criteria and some due to COVID related reasons. In CA testing was impacted on several fronts. My DD incorporated column(s) into her excel tracker for college criteria to make sure she was not only meeting course criteria but testing as well.
> 
> Always safe to specifically research those target schools she's looking at. Sometimes a general rule applies to most schools, but you have some outliers.


Well bro, online school was not like school in the past.  The pressure to learn online for those who learn better in person is 100% a disadvantage for many like my kid.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 27, 2021)

crush said:


> Well bro, online school was not like school in the past.  The pressure to learn online for those who learn better in person is 100% a disadvantage for many like my kid.


Agree, a lot of kids were impacted. The little ones in particular lost an entire year and have been set back. Various institutions and trying to make it right but it’s a tough hand to be dealt.


----------



## Dubs (Apr 27, 2021)

crush said:


> Hey Dubs, I have pics from my dd mugging and it wasn't HSS game.  I wont mention name of team but my dd was "targeted."  I have to agree with Canada on this one.  It happens when pride is on the line in any soccer match.  Sorry HSS was stupid shit for your dd and she quit playing.  Sounds like a program problem to me.  You need program builders at this stage in socal and not every kid is built for that kind of pressure.  HSS has taken a huge hit the last three years, as did the ECNL.  If GDA allowed equal opportunity for 90% of the other kids in our country, then everyone would be happy and GDA would be alive and well.  Karma nailed them   The problem with socal soccer the last three years is too many "elite" parents think their kid is elite and will pay to play to be told their elite, although the eye balls say something different.  I'm not here to say my kid is elite at anything except going to HS and trying to navigate life.  Question for those in the know.  Does a 2022 female soccer player have to stress out to take SAT to player college ball?  Thank you for any information that might be helpful as i navigate this mess.  Lastly, to all my enemies and distractors, please stop with the hate mail and the threats. Your time in the sun is about to end.


It does happen in Club, but not nearly as much as HS.  That's just been my experience.


----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2021)

Dubs said:


> It does happen in Club, but not nearly as much as HS.  That's just been my experience.


That is better response.  It happens at the highest level of club and HSS and that is being honest and truthful.   I appreciate honesty more than ever Dubs.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Apr 28, 2021)

My DD has made the Varsity squad and may have games starting next week. HS ball is going to return to CO!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 28, 2021)

Mile High Dad said:


> My DD has made the Varsity squad and may have games starting next week. HS ball is going to return to CO!


Congrats!


----------



## crush (Apr 28, 2021)

I need to share a story that happen at yesterday big hss league game.  Anyone who knows the real crush knows how much I defend HSS and HS Sports in general.  I also like to call balls & strikes honestly, even though I want to win the debate   Can you imagine being an owner of a MLB team and also the head Ump behind the plate for every game?
So yesterday road game was supposed to be on the nice turf field.  However, somehow track got scheduled at the same time and the girls were shipped over to "Gopher Stadium."  No joke, they send the girls over to the back lot at the other school. I showed up right before tip off and I'm like, "wtf is this?"  I seriously almost pulled my dd off the field but she was all in and it was too late   She told me last night no way she would have not played but after what she went through, she would now not play in the game.  That's how shitty the field was.  I told my wife and a few others this is not looking good.  To add insult to injury, the head ref was letting the ladies play rough and tough on a gopher field.  He made zero calls first 25 minutes. HSS players sometimes do a clip or a dirty push from behind if they get beat.  I played hoops and I played rough, especially when I was up against Goliath.  Anyway, we were yelling at the ref to make a fucking call and he was walking around enjoying the day in the sun and getting in some exercise.  The reason HSS sucks sometimes is because refs make NO CALLS!!!!!  I said this once and I will never say it again.  If you dont cut this shit out, no one will let their kid play HSS.  Call the yellow and then the red and keep doing it until it stops.  Holes everywhere I found out later and basically half grass and half hard dirt so ref should have said, "no game today.  Visitors get the win and I get paid."

Guess what happen to my dd during the game @ Tech, Kicker and Dubs?


----------



## dad4 (Apr 28, 2021)

oh canada said:


> this.
> 
> for sure.  certain clubs/coaches especially.
> 
> It's all about the coaches and the refs.  They create the environment.  Girls will follow their lead.


So name the clubs.  

Coaches get away with targeting players because they benefit from the wins, and suffer no harm from any injuries they cause.

If everyone was aware of which clubs geberally play dirty by trying to “take out” a strong opposing player, many parents would avoid those teams.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 28, 2021)

crush said:


> I need to share a story that happen at yesterday big hss league game.  Anyone who knows the real crush knows how much I defend HSS and HS Sports in general.  I also like to call balls & strikes honestly, even though I want to win the debate   Can you imagine being an owner of a MLB team and also the head Ump behind the plate for every game?
> So yesterday road game was supposed to be on the nice turf field.  However, somehow track got scheduled at the same time and the girls were shipped over to "Gopher Stadium."  No joke, they send the girls over to the back lot at the other school. I showed up right before tip off and I'm like, "wtf is this?"  I seriously almost pulled my dd off the field but she was all in and it was too late   She told me last night no way she would have not played but after what she went through, she would now not play in the game.  That's how shitty the field was.  I told my wife and a few others this is not looking good.  To add insult to injury, the head ref was letting the ladies play rough and tough on a gopher field.  He made zero calls first 25 minutes. HSS players sometimes do a clip or a dirty push from behind if they get beat.  I played hoops and I played rough, especially when I was up against Goliath.  Anyway, we were yelling at the ref to make a fucking call and he was walking around enjoying the day in the sun and getting in some exercise.  The reason HSS sucks sometimes is because refs make NO CALLS!!!!!  I said this once and I will never say it again.  If you dont cut this shit out, no one will let their kid play HSS.  Call the yellow and then the red and keep doing it until it stops.  Holes everywhere I found out later and basically half grass and half hard dirt so ref should have said, "no game today.  Visitors get the win and I get paid."
> 
> Guess what happen to my dd during the game @ Tech, Kicker and Dubs?


Yeah that happens but just makes the kids stronger and more determined.  Hopefully she didn't take too many hard knocks or any injuries

We're fortunate that schools have nice turf and stadium fields to play on and I'm not sure any of them still have grass pitches for varisity games.  

Funny thing is in general hs facility, locker rooms & pitches are often better quality overall vs club ones.  The two persons HS crew obviously don't do as thorough job as club 3 persons crews and calling offside from the other side of the field can be challenging on the eyesight.  Overall the HS refs seems more on the elderly site and don't run as much.  

Club refs can have there cards stuck in the pockets and can phone in or seem not interested in games also buts it's a tough job and somebody has to do it.  My player makes it a point to thank the officials at the end of games even if he takes a beating or does'nt get some calls. When the game is over time to move on.

That said we used to have one rival school that would switch there home game to a adhoc grass pitch behind the turf stadium bleachers so they could have a slow plodding game, short corners, long grass, and uneven surface.   Don't really change the outcome and it was ugly at times so eventually I think they got the message after a few years and play in the stadium now I would hope.


----------



## crush (Apr 28, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Yeah that happens but just makes the kids stronger and more determined.  Hopefully she didn't take too many hard knocks or any injuries
> 
> We're fortunate that schools have nice turf and stadium fields to play on and I'm not sure any of them still have grass pitches for varisity games.
> 
> ...


I had something else written last night but decided to sleep on it.  I'm glad I did bro.


----------



## outside! (Apr 28, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Yeah that happens but just makes the kids stronger and more determined.  Hopefully she didn't take too many hard knocks or any injuries
> 
> We're fortunate that schools have nice turf and stadium fields to play on and I'm not sure any of them still have grass pitches for varisity games.
> 
> ...


All the players I know would prefer a good grass field over a turf field. Crappy grass fields are a different story.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 28, 2021)

outside! said:


> All the players I know would prefer a good grass field over a turf field. Crappy grass fields are a different story.


Not my sons or daughters teams, they prefer the faster and more predictable pitches of the hs stadiums vs most HS grass pitch that are normally chewed up, not well maintained,  and shared with the football, softball, or baseball teams.

Overuse and not enough maintenance, watering, etc so that's some of the reasons will turf has replaced grass at almost all HS stadiums in our area.

Well maintained grass pitches well those are good especially in the heat, Vegas, Dallas and some other place have nicer ones.  HS in our area never did and they where replaced by turf pretty much.


----------



## crush (Apr 28, 2021)

outside! said:


> All the players I know would prefer a good grass field over a turf field. Crappy grass fields are a different story.


Oside, OCGP or Norco is good for me for grass play.  Most Turf fields are ok.  Grass where Gophers live should be banned for any soccer game, in of story.  I got even more pissed off when I found out the JV plays there every year.  What a way to treat the girls.  Super disappointed to say the least


----------



## Mile High Dad (Apr 28, 2021)

crush said:


> Oside, OCGP or Norco is good for me for grass play.  Most Turf fields are ok.  Grass where Gophers live should be banned for any soccer game, in of story.  I got even more pissed off when I found out the JV plays there every year.  What a way to treat the girls.  Super disappointed to say the least


You should see what our C team (frosh/soph) get to play on. Totally unfair and they are scheduled an early start. A bunch of non driving kids have to be across town at 3 pm with no buses. So glad we survived that with the oldest.


----------



## socalkdg (May 10, 2021)

Finished our first year of High School soccer.  

Positives.   No major injuries.  Got to face a number of Seniors that are going on and playing college next year.  Lots of older talent that she got to play against.  Faced a large number of shots, breakaways, corners, crosses, etc. to really help gain her experience and confidence.  Filming up high in the bleachers gave me a number of highlights that I was able to film for recruiting.   She enjoyed playing for the school and playing with classmates, as well as facing some of her club teammates that were at other high schools.  Every team we faced was aggressive but clean.    

Negatives.  Dealing with minor groin injury due to overuse.  She stopped running track and that helped a lot.  Getting better the last two weeks.  As a team the school will always struggle as it is small but plays in a conference with large schools, and only had a enough players to field a varsity team.   That would have been ok if our head coach wasn't subbing in too many players as the starters would be holding their own.   Always the issue of who to play and who not to.  Nothing new.

Looking forward to a High School season that doesn't run at the same time as club season.


----------



## crush (May 11, 2021)

Well, were almost done with our third year of HSS.  My dd team has now made CIF playoffs every year she has played HSS.  This year was the hardest to make for sure and it took an OT upset win on Senior night over Newport Harbor HS to get in.  Poor thing sprained her ankle two weeks ago and will most likely have to miss the first round.  However, she will be a game time decision   My dd creates an insane amount of Adrenalin before big games so anything is possible.  A good tape of the ankle could bring a Willis Reed moment.  I wish all the teams great success.  Mater Dei and Harvard Westlake look to be the best of the rest in D1.  D2, I have no idea who the top team is but it will be very difficult to get past South Hills out of West Covina.


----------

